# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کتب عیدی کانون برای بورسیه ها

## amin1441

دوستان کسی قضیه این کتاب های عیدی که کانون برا بورسیه ها میده رو میدونه؟ چند وقت پیش هم سایت کانون یه پست گذاشته بود به اسم عیدی کانون برای 5 گروه منظورشو واضح نفهمیدم! الان من از صفحه شخصی رفتم این چهارتا کتاب اومده بود بعد تیک هاشو زدمو نوشت ثبت شد. الان تکلیفم دقیقا چیه؟ این کتابارو از کجا باید بگیرم؟ رایگانه باید هزینه شو پرداخت کنم؟ پست میاره دم در خونه؟ باید برم شعبه بگیرم؟ شعبه میاد میده؟  :Y (534):  خخخ


کسی تا حالا گرفته همچین کتابایی رو؟

----------


## roc

والا بورسیه های ما 

(دوستام)

می رفتن از شعبش می گرفتن

----------


## vahidz771

اگه بورسیه کانون هستی از کتابفروشی نمایندگی کانون مجانی میگیری .
دوسال پیش به اسم بن کتاب 100 تومن زورکی ازم گرفتن یبارم لای کتاباشو باز نکردم  :Yahoo (21):  سفید و تا نخورده!

----------

